# Curse of the Crimson Throne Game (Online w/ Maptools and Skype)



## DeadlyUematsu

This is a 3.5E D&D campaign where we will be playing through the Curse of the Crimson Throne adventure path. Time, tool, and player-wise, I would like to hold game sessions on Sunday afternoons from 1 PM to 6 PM EST bi-weekly using both MapTools and Skype for five players. 

The main books we will be using are the PHB, DMG, and MM. Material from official Pathfinder Chronicles Campaign Setting supplements and web enhancements can be used with notification while material from other D&D supplements must be requested. In all respects, I reserve the right as DM to decline and retroactively remove any game mechanics that prove problematic. 

Story-wise, players are advised to download and read the Player's Guide to the Curse of the Crimson Throne and make characters that fit based on the information therein. Mechanically, all characters should start at 1st level and generate ability scores using the standard 4d6, drop lowest, and arrange to taste method. Be sure to use an online dice roller like InvisibleCastle and send me the appropriate URLs so that I can verify your dice rolls. As normal, take maximum hit points at first level and for starting wealth, just take your initial character class' maximum starting gold. 

I have several house rules in effect as well. First, the minimum hit die size is d6. Second, the minimum number of skill points per level is 4. Third, all bonus feats accured by fighters are wild card feats, all of which can be changed after five minutes of uninterrupted practice. Fourth, monks get full BAB and finally, rangers get sneak attack damage dice equal to thier favored enemy bonus when attacking said favored enemy. 

Regarding stuff I absolutely do not want to see, please do not use any of the following when making or advancing your characters: 
-Like Something Else, Only Better (e.g. The Skeleton and Zombie Dragon templates from Draconomicon). 
-Someone Was Asleep At the Wheel (e.g. The Planar Shephard). 
-Stuff That Doesn't Fit The Campaign Setting. 

Also, do not make use of the following "legal" rules abuses or anything similar: 
-Spell Dancing. 
-More Wishes. 
-Balor Mining. 
-Phoenix Duplication. 
-Chain Binding. 
-Theoretically Broken (e.g. Risen Martyr). 
-Campaign Smashers. 
-Broken Anything. 

You can privately contact me about this campaign at the_densetsu@yahoo.com


----------



## azhrei_fje

I am running my group through CotCT converted to PF, but I have most of the MapTool maps available.  Feel free to drop me a note here or via PM and I'll get you a list of what I have.  We are currently at the end of Chapter 2 of the AP so I'm just starting on the maps for Chapter 3.

Unfortunately, there's no good way to save just a map instead of entire campaigns from within MapTool.  However, I do have patches to the Java source to add the ability to export individual maps (consider this Alpha-level code; that's right, not even Beta!).  I could create an executable of MapTool that can load/save individual maps and export my maps using it.  Then you could use it to load those maps into your own campaign file (if you already have one).

In any case, contact me for info if desired.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu

Thanks for the offer, azhrei, and I'll keep it in mind if I fall behind with my prep.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu

An update - I got 3 people interested but one person, I believe, won't be available until next week so 2 more and I can start the game this Sunday. Otherwise, we can start the 21st.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu

As the week comes to a close, the game is more likely to start on June 21st. Now, that is Father's Day, so if there are going to be scheduling problems, I could instead run on Saturday afternoon (June 20th). Prospective players, let me know what works for you.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu

An update: We have yet to have our first game. Currently, we are scheduled to play on July 11th (with a possible rescheduling to the 12th, a Sunday). There are 3 definites but I would like at least one more player onboard before we begin, so please contact me if you're interested.


----------



## DeadlyUematsu

Sorry, this game has been cancelled.


----------



## Vanadel

Just saw this thread; sorry to hear the game's been cancelled, because it sounds like a lot of fun.

If you decide to pick it back up again, I would be interested in joining.  I run a game every other Sunday as well, so, assuming that our alternate Sundays matched up, I'd love to get involved.

I'll subscribe to the thread just in case.  Good luck to ya...


----------



## pxacrake

*maptools for Crimson throne*

I'm very new to maptools, but have been running `Crimson Throne' for several sessions now.

Any maps etc you have for maptools I'd really be interested in, as I'm not sure how to set tghings up myself.

Cheers, Drew





azhrei_fje said:


> I am running my group through CotCT converted to PF, but I have most of the MapTool maps available. Feel free to drop me a note here or via PM and I'll get you a list of what I have. We are currently at the end of Chapter 2 of the AP so I'm just starting on the maps for Chapter 3.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no good way to save just a map instead of entire campaigns from within MapTool. However, I do have patches to the Java source to add the ability to export individual maps (consider this Alpha-level code; that's right, not even Beta!). I could create an executable of MapTool that can load/save individual maps and export my maps using it. Then you could use it to load those maps into your own campaign file (if you already have one).
> 
> In any case, contact me for info if desired.


----------

